# Tour of California Plans



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

With the ToC coming up next month, what are your viewing plans? Anyone making the trip down to SoCal to follow the entire race?

List some of your favorite stages and spots to view from...


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

work..work..work.. then see bike race on off day.


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

CoLiKe20 said:


> work..work..work.. then see bike race on off day.


What stage you gonna check out?


----------



## bari (Jan 31, 2007)

*ToC Santa Rosa*

I am going to Santa Rosa for the Feb 18 finish a few days ahead and do some riding around Forestville-Etc. Anyone familiar with the territory & what is a good ride there?


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

thien said:


> What stage you gonna check out?


I live in San Carlos so I will probably ride down to PA to check out the prologue. Parking that day is probably more horrible than it usually is in PA.


----------



## mike6108 (Jun 12, 2004)

I was thinking of riding up the west side of Mt. Hamilton (I've never done that climb) to cheer the boys on as they summit from the east side. Any thoughts on what time of the day they would close the road? Would hate to start the climb and then be told partway up that I can't reach the summit.


----------



## noavg55 (Jan 2, 2003)

i live in modesto so ill go see the start that day ,will try and get to pal alto but i think that might be to crazy with people.


----------



## ukiahb (Jan 26, 2003)

bari said:


> I am going to Santa Rosa for the Feb 18 finish a few days ahead and do some riding around Forestville-Etc. Anyone familiar with the territory & what is a good ride there?


LOTS of good riding, and FWIW there is a bike path from Forestville to downtown Santa Rosa

see http://go.northbay.pressdemocrat.com/clip/outdoors.cfm?activity=Cycling
for 40 rides in the area

and the local cycling club site is at srcc.com, many more rides shown with detailed directions and maps


----------



## frecciaceleste (Feb 4, 2005)

Restricted access to Mount Hamilton stage 

I have been an avid cyclist for nearly forty year's. I have always followed the pro ranks and longed for a truly great race such the Amgen Tour of California. 

So when the TOC was coming to my town (San Jose) a couple of years ago I was ecstatic, but at the same time I wondered why the tour didn't climb over Mt. Hamilton. A stage over that brute could certainly level the playing field among the racers. When I heard the announcement last year that in fact it was going too really, happen I was beside myself. 

Then I read a recent NCNCA blog that we the spectators would be restricted access, I said this cannot be. We will not be able to view the race up close on one of the great climbs in the bay area if not California. 

First and foremost, this is professional bike race and if they want to promote it and have it become a truly great race, they need to make it personal not some still shots and Helicopter views from afar. 

People need to see the race first hand. To be able to watch a race up close, as on Sierra rd. or other vantage points on the tour is what makes people bond to the sport and come back for more.


----------

